
Google's mysterious new operating system – Fuchsia - cathalkilleen
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-fuchsia-looks-completely-different-than-android-screenshots-2017-5/#it-isnt-surprising-to-find-google-assistant-running-in-fuchsia-8
======
cathalkilleen
Could this OS be entirely focused on Progressive Web Apps? And having Google
assistant (and Google search) at its core?

[https://developers.google.com/web/progressive-web-
apps/](https://developers.google.com/web/progressive-web-apps/)

~~~
sebe
I've had a play with Fuchsia via qemu on linux and it has web_view so can
display webpages, don't know when or if chrome web browser will arrive.
Fuschia book say it has Backwards compatibility, POSIX lite and Web runtime
[https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/docs/+/HEAD/book.md](https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/docs/+/HEAD/book.md)

